# Clover is biting and tipping over her waterbowl



## bryan123 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all and Happy New Year! My kitten Clover who was born on March 17th 2010. She is putting a paw in her water bowl at times and sometimes tipping it over with her paw. She is spayed. She also is biting me. Every time i pet her, she rolls over and trys/starts to bite and trying to scracth me with her back legs. I dont abuse her in any way.. any reason why she is doing these things? she has all her shots and everything.


----------



## bryan123 (Jun 11, 2010)

EDIT: also the waterbowl is about 1 inch deep.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

As for the water bowl...she's likely playing or she simply likes to put her paw in the water. My Muffs often dips her paw into the water and then uses her paw to wipe her face. In my case, however, it's not a problem, since I have a water fountain, which she can't tip over. So, I would either get a water fountain or try to use a heavier bowl that she can't tip over. 

As for the biting and the "bunny kicking"...again she's trying to play, although I wouldn't encourage such play. It's not unusual for kittens to do that, especially if they don't have another kitten/cat to play with, on whom they can take out their predatory play instincts. When she bites/etc., say "No" sternly and stop petting her for a few minutes. You can also try giving her one of the little wrestling toys that she can bunny kick.


----------



## Snarfums (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new kitty! I would eccomend getting a heavier bowl or a shallow wetfood bowl that he can't knock over by just using her paw.

Most kittens go through a biting phase- does she have any toys so she can bit and kick those instead of you?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree the 'biting' sounds like play. She is playing in the same manner she'd play with littermates and if you're the only game in town ... YOU are the one she'll try to play with.

As to the water-bowl ... I've had several tippers. IMO, I think the kitties do that to make the water move, so they can see where the level is before dipping their head down and possibly dunking their nose into the water. I bought a heavy, ceramic water dish they can't tip over. They still manage to 'drag' it several inches, though, and make water splash/slosh out. One kitty also prefers to dip her paw into the water, shake off the excess drops, lick her wet toe-fur ... and repeat.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

THe biting is probably her way of playing with you - my Tuffy did that too, you'll just have to teach her it's a 'no' thing..


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

My Dagny LOVED playing in his water bowl. So much so, he drenched our floor ALL the time. This went on for weeks. Finally, I just put the bowl in the bathtub. Now he can do it til his heart's content, lol! Works great, especially since he loves getting in the tub anyway and putting his head under and batting at the drops coming out of the faucet. If I bought a heavier bowl, he would just splash it all out, so this was the solution I came up with.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat that lives under my porch and in the garage, has a heated water dish in the garage filled with fresh water. Sometimes he drinks from it but his preferred source is the heated bird bath that I put on the ground in the winter so the birds and animals can use it. I have explained to him what the birds do in there, but he is oblivious.


----------

